# Fargo St. hillclimb this Sunday am



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

link to mtbr thread - 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1690631#post1690631


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

a few photos-
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1700607#post1700607

congrats to Doug aka Pacman for 50 ascents!!!!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

*more pics*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=574516

and:

www.velocipedia.org/photography/fargo


----------

